# вυηηιι'ѕ ✿ ¢σммιѕѕιση ραgє



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

*вυηηιι'ѕ ✿ ¢σммιѕѕιση ραgє*





*Welcome* to my new commission page!
I decided to take down the one on tumblr since more users are more familiar to TBT
I also find it a bit easier to use.
So here it is! Don't be afraid to ask questions, comment, bump, or even just say hi!

Thank you for stopping by (•̀ᴗ•́)و ̑̑​

*RULES:*
✦ Please be nice.
✦ Constructive criticism appreciated.
✦ Questions or random comments welcomed.
✦ Provide _GOOD PICTURE_ refs please.
✦ I have the right to decline any order.
✦ Payment needed before I start drawing.
✦ Submit all orders here or through PM.
✦ Once accepted I will message you with my paypal.
✦ _First come, First serve!_
✦ I do not accept IG bells or TBT _*unless*_ my other shops are open!
✦ Please don’t steal my art. Give credit if using in another site.
✦ There is no wait list.
✦ Put ✩ in your forms.
✦ I will post all drawings I make here.
✦ I tend to work in a particular order as orders are placed but sometimes I’ll do random orders.
✦ I'll make a post about progress on orders.
✦ If you cancel your order before I have started drawing then you will get a full refund.
✦ If I have started there will be a $1 fine.
✦ More rules to be added...​
​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

*SLOTS:* FULL!

 fup10k / done
 izzzi000 / done
 Dulcettie
 Amilee



Spoiler: Orders (for me)






fup10k said:


> *Username:* FUP10k
> *Mayor/OC:*
> 
> 
> ...





izzi000 said:


> *Username:* izzzi000
> *Mayor/OC:*
> 
> 
> ...





Dulcettie said:


> *Username: Dulcettie*
> *Mayor/OC:*
> 
> 
> ...





Amilee said:


> *Username:* Amilee
> *Mayor/OC:*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

*PRICING*
✦ Chibi alone = $6
✦ Complicated chibi = $8
✦ +each Chibi = $3
✦ +each complicated chibi= $5
✦ +each Villager = $2
✦ Animation (blinking) = $1​
*THINGS TO KNOW:*
✦ Max of 2 chibis per drawing
✦ Max 3 villagers per drawing
✦ I will do Mayors and OCs and even Fantasy Life characters.
✦ *Only one order* per person at the time. You can come back and order more later.
✦ Drawings are roughly 700 pixels in height. Width varies. All with transparent backgrounds.
✦ Tell me if you want a special pose!​
*Will do:*
✦ Ask if unsure
✦ Mayors
✦ OCs
✦ Villagers
✦ Couples
✦ Bloody
✦ Half Animal OCs​
*Won't do:*
✦ Ask if unsure
✦ NSFW
✦ Armor (maybe)
✦ Ginjika of Villagers (ask first)
✦ Heavy details (unless preapproved)​


Spoiler: EXAMPLES (Warning: Many Large Pics)




































































*FORM:*​

```
[img]https://31.media.tumblr.com/4c9f408fd0ac855775ec2e709c4ffb0d/tumblr_inline_niqizyF9ur1qezikq.png[/img]
[B]Username:[/B]
[B]Mayor/OC:[/B] [spoiler=ref][/spoiler]
[B]Villager:[/B]
[B]animation:[/B] 
[B]extra:[/B] 
[B]total:[/B]
```


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

*PRICING*
✦ Chibi alone = $3
✦ Complicated chibi = $4
✦ Couples = $5
✦ Bouncing = $0.50​
*THINGS TO KNOW:*
✦ Max of 2 chibis per drawing
✦ Blinking included.
✦ I will do Mayors and OCs and even Fantasy Life characters.
✦ *Only one order* per person at the time. You can come back and order more later.
✦ Drawings are roughly 160 pixels in height. Width varies. All with transparent backgrounds.​
*Will do:*
✦ Ask if unsure
✦ Mayors
✦ OCs
✦ Couples
✦ Bloody
✦ Half Animal OCs​
*Won't do:*
✦ Ask if unsure
✦ NSFW
✦ Villagers
✦ Armor (maybe)
✦ Ginjika of Villagers (ask first)
✦ Heavy details (unless preapproved)​


Spoiler: EXAMPLES



























































*FORM:*​

```
[img]https://31.media.tumblr.com/d577b84dc3bbb0f4a4ab921b2bf9dc05/tumblr_inline_niqmd9Io4w1qezikq.png[/img]
[B]Username:[/B] 
[B]Mayor/OC:[/B] [spoiler=ref][/spoiler]
[B]bouncing?:[/B] 
[B]extra:[/B] 
[B]total:[/B]
```


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

*PRICING*
✦ Chibi alone = $2
✦ Complicated chibi = $2.50
✦ +each Chibi = $0.75
✦ +each complicated chibi= $1
✦ +each Villager = $0.50​
*THINGS TO KNOW:*
✦ Basically the same as Big Chibis
✦ Max of 2 chibis per drawing
✦ Max 3 villagers per drawing
✦ I will do Mayors and OCs and even Fantasy Life characters.
✦ Up to *3* orders per person at the time _FOR THESE ONLY_.
✦ Drawings are roughly 700 pixels in height. Width varies. All with white backgrounds.
✦ Tell me if you want a special pose!​
*Will do:*
✦ Ask if unsure
✦ Mayors
✦ OCs
✦ Villagers
✦ Couples
✦ Bloody
✦ Half Animal OCs​
*Won't do:*
✦ Ask if unsure
✦ NSFW
✦ Armor (maybe)
✦ Ginjika of Villagers (ask first)
✦ Heavy details (unless preapproved)​


Spoiler: EXAMPLES














*FORM:*​

```
[img]https://31.media.tumblr.com/6ad280e552e224a2fe362a41a95e7b2b/tumblr_inline_niqj02R8zr1qezikq.png[/img]
[B]Username:[/B] 
[B]Mayor/OC:[/B] [spoiler=ref][/spoiler]
[B]extra:[/B] 
[B]total:[/B]
```


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

coming soon
​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

coming soon
​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll randomly choose peeps to give mini freebies... (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

Taking a few commissions for extra cash ;v;
Any questions just ask!​


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 25, 2015)

YAY a buuunni commission shop! ✩✩✩

*Username:* snapdragon
*Mayor/OC:* The outfit in the first picture with the hair in the second? Is this ok?


Spoiler: ref






*bouncing?:* Yes
*extra:* Yes, more than one reference pic
*total:* 4.00

THANK YOU! (Please let me know if I need to change/clarify anything!)


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> YAY a buuunni commission shop! ✩✩✩
> 
> *Username:* snapdragon
> *Mayor/OC:* The outfit in the first picture (without glasses please) with the hair w/headband in the second? Is this ok?
> ...


Woo! ;w;

It will only be 3.50, otherwise accepted :>


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 25, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Woo! ;w;
> 
> It will only be 3.50, otherwise accepted :>



Awesome!!! Thank you!


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jan 25, 2015)

Omg your art is so goo ;^; I really want to comission you!!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

Rei Kisaragi said:


> Omg your art is so goo ;^; I really want to comission you!!



Thank you dear ;w;
Slots still open... *nudge nudge*


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm waiting to see what the Full Village is about.


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 25, 2015)

Me too! I am definitely planning to get a whole dang village!

I have no clue how to put a star in my post....so I may not get a village...ever...lol


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm waiting to see what the Full Village is about.



Ima try to figure out how to make them
I might do them like my very first shop :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> Me too! I am definitely planning to get a whole dang village!
> 
> I have no clue how to put a star in my post....so I may not get a village...ever...lol



COPE PASTE?!!!!


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 25, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Ima try to figure out how to make them
> I might do them like my very first shop :0
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I am smelling some sarcasm...?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 25, 2015)

Remember that person who, even though you told them a million times, posted anyways and caused everyone to breakdown?


----------



## Lunartic. (Jan 25, 2015)

You are so incredibly talented. Is there anything you CAN'T do? I'm going to just take a guess and say that the full village is based off of the tiny pixels shop you own. That shop was what I based the art in the second half of my signature on. Hope you don't mind! I just admire your work ^_^ !


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 25, 2015)

bumpin' dis thread


----------



## Emzy (Jan 26, 2015)

Buuunii this is amazing 
I wish my art was good enough for real money ;A;


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jan 26, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Thank you dear ;w;
> Slots still open... *nudge nudge*



xD
I probably will sometime this week : D
I would be getting a chibi to use for my Tumblr, there just too cute omg x-x
Or something else??? Desicions.... D:


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 26, 2015)

whoop whoop


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Bunnii what ever happened to you bouncing villager pixels?


----------



## buuunii (Jan 26, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Remember that person who, even though you told them a million times, posted anyways and caused everyone to breakdown?



Moo?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunartic. said:


> You are so incredibly talented. Is there anything you CAN'T do? I'm going to just take a guess and say that the full village is based off of the tiny pixels shop you own. That shop was what I based the art in the second half of my signature on. Hope you don't mind! I just admire your work ^_^ !



You are too sweet ;3;
There is a lot I can't do XD but it's nice to get support like this from people. It makes me want to work harder and improve myself ;w;

Haha! Nice! A+++ on the animating! ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emzy said:


> Buuunii this is amazing
> I wish my art was good enough for real money ;A;



WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ANOUT OF COURSE IT IS AHHH (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rei Kisaragi said:


> xD
> I probably will sometime this week : D
> I would be getting a chibi to use for my Tumblr, there just too cute omg x-x
> Or something else??? Desicions.... D:



Yaaaaay ;w;
No rush XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> Hey Bunnii what ever happened to you bouncing villager pixels?



I kinda stopped making them >.>;;;
I don't think I should sell those for real money's so I didn't put it in this thread :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> whoop whoop



<3


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2015)

UwU


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyways, when are you going to bring the bouncing villager thread back?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 26, 2015)

*wishes i had money to give* ;w; ilu and your art, but i can't afford irl commissions right now sigh
but i'm still realllllllllllly looking forward to the blinking pixels i ordered from you eeee <333


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Moo?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I would buy your bouncing pixels for tbt if you don't mind ;m;


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jan 26, 2015)

What... What's this? A ORDER? OMG YAY XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn wait no... WHAT TO GET?!

- - - Post Merge - - -






*Username:* Rei Kisaragi
*Mayor/OC:* Sorry but I've changed to the hair-bow wig since then (For myc cutesy ACNL Tumblr) So could you please draw that? Same hair colour clothes e.c.t. 



Spoiler: ref









*Villager:* Nuuune
*animation:* Nuune
*extra:*  Nuune
*total:* $6-?4

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please messgae me me when you'd like me to pay : D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stars of awesomesauce - ✩    ✩    ✩    ✩    ✩
                                      ✩    ✩    ✩    ✩


----------



## Jolyne (Jan 26, 2015)

✩✩✩
*Username: utsutsu * 
*Mayor/OC: * pretty much everything the same as the picture but with half and half hair (brown on your right, blonde on your left.)



Spoiler: ref






*bouncing?: yes * 
*extra: yes (with the different hair)* 
*total: $4.50 *

Sorry that its being weird i dont know how to fix it


----------



## buuunii (Jan 26, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> I would buy your bouncing pixels for tbt if you don't mind ;m;



Ooh im not selling those right now
Maybe in the future ;3;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rei Kisaragi said:


> ✩



Heheheheh

- - - Post Merge - - -



utsutsu said:


> ```
> [img]https://31.media.tumblr.com/d577b84dc3bbb0f4a4ab921b2bf9dc05/tumblr_inline_niqmd9Io4w1qezikq.png[/img]
> ✩✩✩
> [B]Username: utsutsu [/B]
> ...



You have to erase the html stuff


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Ooh im not selling those right now
> Maybe in the future ;3;


It's okay <3 I understand
 When you do sell put me down for a slot he he he


----------



## Jolyne (Jan 26, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Ooh im not selling those right now
> Maybe in the future ;3;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



alright fixed it


----------



## oreo (Jan 26, 2015)

i am going to purchase something soon once i have spare money to spend on art ; w ;


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 26, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Ima try to figure out how to make them
> I might do them like my very first shop :0



I'm wondering, what is your first shop called? I want to go there and see examples.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 26, 2015)

buuunii said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ANOUT OF COURSE IT IS AHHH (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻



ehhh? really???


----------



## buuunii (Jan 26, 2015)

utsutsu said:


> ✩✩✩
> *Username: utsutsu *
> *Mayor/OC: * pretty much everything the same as the picture but with half and half hair (brown on your right, blonde on your left.)
> 
> ...



Accepted :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> i am going to purchase something soon once i have spare money to spend on art ; w ;



We are all so broke XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> I'm wondering, what is your first shop called? I want to go there and see examples.



It's is here!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emzy said:


> ehhh? really???



Of course it is! You draw so pretty! ;3;


----------



## buuunii (Jan 27, 2015)

First commission done for Sharil! ;v;​


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 28, 2015)

Omg, hella cuteeee <3333333


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 28, 2015)

buuunii said:


> First commission done for Sharil! ;v;​



Ahhhhh too cute! can't wait to see mine!! i'm sure you'll do irl commissions first though yes?


----------



## Loyce (Jan 28, 2015)

camps here for a slot to open. >u>


----------



## buuunii (Jan 28, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhhhh too cute! can't wait to see mine!! i'm sure you'll do irl commissions first though yes?



I'm doing random ones :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shroom said:


> camps here for a slot to open. >u>



AGSHSLALDJSHJ <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 28, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I'm doing random ones :0


Oooh okok c:


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 28, 2015)

buuunii said:


> First commission done for Sharil! ;v;​



AHHHH adorbs buuunni!


----------



## Meadows (Jan 28, 2015)

Darn I would love a chibi, but no money. I don't even have a credit card, paypal, or anything like that. lol


----------



## Skeol (Jan 29, 2015)

Your art is so 
adorbs!


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey people that have comissioned.
How did you pay with paypal? Sorry ik i'm a newb.
But I've only ever used it for ebay so I was wondering how. (Reply to me o.o Buuniis art is so good I need to pay o.o)


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 29, 2015)

Rei Kisaragi said:


> Hey people that have comissioned.
> How did you pay with paypal? Sorry ik i'm a newb.
> But I've only ever used it for ebay so I was wondering how. (Reply to me o.o Buuniis art is so good I need to pay o.o)



You can direct link your debit/credit card on Paypal. You'll need buuunii's email address, so you can send her payment.
here is a visual guide


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jan 29, 2015)

OK, I'm paying now :3 Thanks @gnoixaim!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## snapdragon (Feb 9, 2015)

buuunii said:


>



OMG asdfghjkl buuunni! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm dying of the cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xD xD xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, TY for doing one with and without glasses, that was very kind of you :3


----------



## buuunii (Feb 9, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> OMG asdfghjkl buuunni! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm dying of the cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xD xD xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, TY for doing one with and without glasses, that was very kind of you :3



i accidentally forgot the glasses the first time
IM GLAD YOU LIKE THEM AND SORRY FOR TAKING SO LONG *dies*


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 9, 2015)

buuunii said:


> i accidentally forgot the glasses the first time
> IM GLAD YOU LIKE THEM AND SORRY FOR TAKING SO LONG *dies*



Hahaha  and no problem at all. WORTH IT


----------



## Loyce (Feb 9, 2015)

those are super cute holy hell!

aaa buunii do you have any idea when/if you'd open full village commissions, and what style they'd be in? especially if you do gijinkas like your own signature i'd definitely be interested!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 9, 2015)

Shroom said:


> those are super cute holy hell!
> 
> aaa buunii do you have any idea when/if you'd open full village commissions, and what style they'd be in? especially if you do gijinkas like your own signature i'd definitely be interested!



not yet ;-;
i need to get better at drawing first ahahah....ahaha...haaa.....

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> Hahaha  and no problem at all. WORTH IT



YAS WOO LOOK AT ALL THAT COOL ART


----------



## Amilee (Feb 9, 2015)

hi c: do you by any chance know when you open your slots again? c: i would love to RLC you! 
and another question: what exactly do you mean with only one order? could i order a big chibi and a bouncing chibi or would that be too much?  thanks for your help!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 9, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c: do you by any chance know when you open your slots again? c: i would love to RLC you!
> and another question: what exactly do you mean with only one order? could i order a big chibi and a bouncing chibi or would that be too much?  thanks for your help!



I'll probably open them right after I finish these ;w;
and yeah you can order both !

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## buuunii (Feb 11, 2015)

Opening again! I wanna send my girlfriend a package of little goodies and I need some extra cash so yeah...
Ima get her a pillow with something i doodled for her >:'D
WOOO (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also more details on the full village coming soon (probably later it this weekend :0


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 11, 2015)

And that pixel villager thread that you put off for too long? (Well, too long for me anyways...)


----------



## buuunii (Feb 11, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> And that pixel villager thread that you put off for too long? (Well, too long for me anyways...)



I'm not making those right now...


----------



## Loyce (Feb 11, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Opening again! I wanna send my girlfriend a package of little goodies and I need some extra cash so yeah...
> Ima get her a pillow with something i doodled for her >:'D
> WOOO (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
> 
> Also more details on the full village coming soon (probably later it this weekend :0



omg you're so cute this is something i will gladly fund! keeping my eye out for that full village option though... >u>


----------



## buuunii (Feb 11, 2015)

Shroom said:


> omg you're so cute this is something i will gladly fund! keeping my eye out for that full village option though... >u>



I need to draw a ref already... Heheh


----------



## milkyi (Feb 11, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Opening again! I wanna send my girlfriend a package of little goodies and I need some extra cash so yeah...
> Ima get her a pillow with something i doodled for her >:'D
> WOOO (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
> 
> ...



That really is sweet <3


----------



## buuunii (Feb 11, 2015)

;u; thanks

Bumpy


----------



## Emzy (Feb 12, 2015)

ASDFGHJKL; SUCH A CUTE IDEA *U* ALL THE BEST BUN BUN~~~


----------



## Amilee (Feb 12, 2015)

*Username:* Amilee
*Mayor/OC:*


Spoiler: ref






*bouncing?:* nope
*extra:* nope
*total:* 3$

thank you :3 ✩


----------



## buuunii (Feb 12, 2015)

Amilee said:


> *Username:* Amilee
> *Mayor/OC:*
> 
> 
> ...



Accepted!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 14, 2015)

Thinking about getting a second bouncing chibi ^^;


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

*Username:* FUP10k
*Mayor/OC:*


Spoiler: ref













*bouncing?:* No thank you! 
*extra:* nothing~
*total:* $3?


----------



## buuunii (Feb 20, 2015)

fup10k said:


> *Username:* FUP10k
> *Mayor/OC:*
> 
> 
> ...



sorry i just saw this!
Accepted!


----------



## Dulcettie (Feb 20, 2015)

*Username: Dulcettie*
*Mayor/OC:*


Spoiler: ref



Ref 1
Ref 2
Back


*Villager: ---*
*animation: ---* 
*extra: Can you use this skin color?* 
*total: $8*


----------



## Meadows (Feb 20, 2015)

You willing to sell for tbt?


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 20, 2015)

aaaah these are too cute if your art had a physcial form I would give it a hug <3
hnngg I really wish I had some cash on hand so I could buy something from you umu​


----------



## Meadows (Feb 20, 2015)

Nebu said:


> aaaah these are too cute if your art had a physcial form I would give it a hug <3
> hnngg I really wish I had some cash on hand so I could buy something from you umu​



I know right, I don't have a credit card or pay pal or anything of the sort


----------



## Amilee (Feb 20, 2015)

*Username:* Amilee
*Mayor/OC:*


Spoiler: ref



 


*bouncing?:* nope
*extra:* could you draw her with green eyes pls? c:
*total:* 3$

thank you c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 20, 2015)

;-; bootiful artz

AND MINE WILL COME SOON MWUAHAHAHA


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2015)

You are so talented! Too bad I am way too young to have a paypal


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 21, 2015)

*Username:* izzzi000
*Mayor/OC:*


Spoiler: ref



View attachment 84725
View attachment 84727​


*bouncing?:* Yes
*extra:* No
*total:* $3.50 ?

Could you draw her with her hat and glasses please?


----------



## buuunii (Feb 21, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ;-; bootiful artz
> 
> AND MINE WILL COME SOON MWUAHAHAHA



Which one? I finished your thingy

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> You are so talented! Too bad I am way too young to have a paypal



Aww poo lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



izzi000 said:


> *Username:* izzzi000
> *Mayor/OC:*
> 
> 
> ...



Very cute mayor!
Accepted

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dulcettie said:


> *Username: Dulcettie*
> *Mayor/OC:*
> 
> 
> ...


Accepted!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wendy Marvell said:


> You willing to sell for tbt?



Not right now. I need real moneys

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebu said:


> aaaah these are too cute if your art had a physcial form I would give it a hug <3
> hnngg I really wish I had some cash on hand so I could buy something from you umu​



Dawwww thank you ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amilee said:


> *Username:* Amilee
> *Mayor/OC:*
> 
> 
> ...


Accepted woo!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2015)

buuunii said:


>



So adorable Buuunii! I hope you get more commisions soon! You deserve it


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

buuunii said:


>



Soooo cuuuute <3 if I may,  could I request a small change? I would just like the color of the skirt to be the same color that the hair is since they do match in game   I can pay if that would be a problem


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 21, 2015)

buuunii said:


>



Omg how cute ^.^ very pleased! I will be requesting again soon  thank you so much


----------



## buuunii (Feb 22, 2015)

I might bump up prices...

- - - Post Merge - - -



izzi000 said:


> Omg how cute ^.^ very pleased! I will be requesting again soon  thank you so much



Glad you like it! ^^


----------



## Amilee (Feb 22, 2015)

hi c: i know you are still doing my commission but could i add another one to that? c:


----------



## Jolyne (Feb 22, 2015)

i just noticed this but thank you!! i love it!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 23, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c: i know you are still doing my commission but could i add another one to that? c:



I haven't started so you may change it however it add to it ;w;


----------



## Amilee (Feb 23, 2015)

thanks c: i just want another bouncing chibi c: 





*Username:* Amilee
*Mayor/OC:*


Spoiler: ref






*bouncing?:* yes c:
*extra:* no
*total:* 3,50$ i guess? c:


----------



## buuunii (Feb 23, 2015)

Amilee said:


> thanks c: i just want another bouncing chibi c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will only be $3 and accepted :>


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 25, 2015)

is it ok to order? Or are slots still full? ^.^


----------



## buuunii (Feb 25, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> is it ok to order? Or are slots still full? ^.^



Slots are technically still full
i like to finish before accepting more
Just so I don't become overwhelmed

Also i don't have much time to draw so :/


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 25, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Slots are technically still full
> i like to finish before accepting more
> Just so I don't become overwhelmed
> 
> Also i don't have much time to draw so :/



Very understandable, thank you for letting me know ^.^


----------



## buuunii (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 11, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Spoiler



I've been so looking forward to this being finished! It's amazing, thank you so much


----------



## buuunii (Mar 12, 2015)

Im sorry it took so long! glad you liked it! :')


----------

